# What do you like my new website?



## Maxfabian (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I just finished my new website and I wonder what you guys think of it? Pleas feel free to make a comment or suggestions on what you think I can improve. 

Here it is: 

http://www.maxjuras.com 

Cheers


----------



## pfmusic (Jul 19, 2017)

Maxfabian said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just finished my new website and I wonder what you guys think of it? Pleas feel free to make a comment or suggestions on what you think I can improve.
> 
> ...



Nice clean and simple looking website, which I like. Not overloaded with too much info and biography is perfect.

Only recommendations would be to add social media link icons such as facebook, soundcloud, youtube, vimeo etc to top or bottom of pages.

I would also remove your telephone and address in contact page. Email should be enough.

Other than that, a very good site - well done and best of luck with it.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Nice theme. Your 'projects' link is going a bit rogue on the home page though.


----------



## James Marshall (Jul 19, 2017)

Overall really nice and clean, well done!

I have a few comments, and I'm viewing it in Google Chrome by the way (I'd recommend checking it in a variety of different browsers). Firstly on the homepage I'm getting a vertical scrollbar, despite the minimal content. Perhaps double check your CSS overflows?

That leads me on to my next comment, which is more subjective. The homepage really doesn't have much information on it and feels somewhat pointless to me. Perhaps you could combine the 'Music' section with the homepage? It saves the user a click and pretty much 99% of visitors will just want to hear something quickly and easily. You could just straight up make the Music section the homepage, and just add "Composer / Pianist" to the header. Just an idea though 

As Jdiggity1 pointed out the 'Project' link is all over the place. When I resize the browser to a narrow width I can't even see it. 

Good job though!


----------



## Maxfabian (Jul 19, 2017)

pfmusic said:


> Nice clean and simple looking website, which I like. Not overloaded with too much info and biography is perfect.
> 
> Only recommendations would be to add social media link icons such as facebook, soundcloud, youtube, vimeo etc to top or bottom of pages.
> 
> ...



Tanks for taking the time and giving me feedback You absolutely have a point, I will considering that.

Cheers


----------



## Maxfabian (Jul 19, 2017)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Nice theme. Your 'projects' link is going a bit rogue on the home page though.



Hmm.. thats strange, thanks for pointing it out. Cheers


----------



## Maxfabian (Jul 19, 2017)

James Marshall said:


> Overall really nice and clean, well done!
> 
> I have a few comments, and I'm viewing it in Google Chrome by the way (I'd recommend checking it in a variety of different browsers). Firstly on the homepage I'm getting a vertical scrollbar, despite the minimal content. Perhaps double check your CSS overflows?
> 
> ...



Thanks for your thoughts James, some good points. Cheers


----------

